# ADOPTED---Sweet old girl in OH



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Bonniethecollie and WELCOME to the GR Forum,

Here is a link to the Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee-the Golden Retriever Rescues are listed by Region and by state within the Region.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

There are FIVE Golden Rescues in Ohio-please send this girl's info and picture to the one nearest the shelter first, then the others. If you would like to become a Volunteer or a foster home for any of these groups listed, visit their website to see what opportunities are available. Most GR Rescues are always in need of foster homes-an application should be available on the website or a phone number to call.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I emailed all the Ohio rescues listed in Carolina Moms link and offered to make a donation for her care if one of the rescues would take her. Pray that one of these rescues will have room for this poor girl.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a response from GRRR and they are trying to get this poor girl but have not been able to make contact with the shelter. If anyone is familiar with this shelter could you help with making contact.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson is about 45 minutes away from me, let me know what I can do, might need some help in pulling her...poor baby!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Well, that's good to hear! The shelter might be closed due to today being New Year's Eve - is that considered a holiday?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Bonnie

Did you see her name is Bonnie Lou?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15413202


*Here is what their site says. Someone should call there right away
THEY PROBABLY ARE OPEN TODAY BY APPT.*
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH349.html
News
*We've got a new Dog Warden, Roy Willliams and Assistant Dog Warden, Elza Fisher. Come out and have a look at the pets they have available--they love nothing more than to adopt a pet to a loving family. If you're looking for a specific type of dog, feel free to call and let them know. They'll be glad to help you! *Who We Are
We are a county ran dog pound in Southeast Ohio, hoping to adopt out as many dogs and puppies as we possibly can! If you see a pet you're interested in, please feel free to contact us with any questions you may have. 
Adopting a friend
All dogs 3 months and older are required to have a license, with a cost of $10.00, before they can leave the pound. Please give us a call, stop in or keep checking our site for that perfect pet! 
Come Visit Us!
*Hours are Monday through Friday 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. and Saturday 8 a.m. to 2 p.m.. There will be someone available in the office to handle adoptions on Monday and Tuesday 8 a.m. until 3 p.m., Friday 11 a.m. until 4 p.m. and Saturday 8 a.m. until 2 p.m. Other days or hours are by chance or appointment. *Map to our shelter


Bonnie Lou 

Golden Retriever
Large Senior Female Dog Pet ID: 122909a Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Bonnie LouBonnie Lou is a sweet older Golden Retriever. She's obviously been someone's pet for years and it is so sad that she has ended up at the pound. If you have room in your heart for this poor gentle soul her adoption is URGENT as she is in a kill shelter. Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Bonnie Lou!! My Contact InfoJackson County Dog Pound 
Jackson, OH 
740-286-7262 
See more pets from Jackson County Dog Pound 
Share on Facebook


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Claudia. I will pm you the contact information from GRRR and hopefully they will help you get this poor girl out and to them.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

I had an offer from someone on the Craigslist pet board to help out, if she can wait until Saturday... will keep you all informed!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Bonniethecollie!! I will pm you the rescue information in case this person can help out. I think the problem is that the shelter has not called the rescue back and they have no one in the area to make contact with the shelter.


----------



## bjm (Dec 31, 2009)

*that'd be me who offered to drive down and back to Columbus, OH*



Bonniethecollie said:


> I had an offer from someone on the Craigslist pet board to help out, if she can wait until Saturday... will keep you all informed!


No one has been able to reach anyone at the shelter. 

PetFinder only shows 6 dogs today, including the Golden.

The warden and assistant warden may've been in to the shelter, done the feeding & kennels and gone out in the field answering calls for assistance.

Need to find someone local to Jackson, OH (the city) to get over there before 4 pm. Anyone with contacts?

BJ
aka Infobits on Craigslist


----------



## bjm (Dec 31, 2009)

*spoke with Jackson Sheriff dispatch*

They will see if they can get hold of the dog warden and have him call me on my cell.

Cross your fingers they haven't already put her down.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you bjm for trying to help this poor girl. I think the big problem is we have no one local to go to the shelter. I am 9 hrs away. Please let us know how you make out. Praying she is still there.


----------



## bjm (Dec 31, 2009)

*Almost 5 pm and no word*

The warden or assistant warden is still out on calls, out on vacation, or isn't calling back because it wouldn't be good news.

I checked my cell and I haven't missed a call.

We need to monitor PetFinder and if she is still there Saturday morning, contact me and we can work out transport somehow 

ps I am not a morning person due to a sleep disorder and don't drive well in the dark due to cataracts. I can handle about 4 hours or so of driving for this dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*suggestion*

Heidi360 said she is 45 mins. from the shelter.
Just a suggestion..

You should all private msg. or email each other with your cell phone or home numbers in case you need to reach one another for tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a sweetie, I sure hope someone is able to get her out of there before it's too late. I wish I were closer to help get her!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying that this poor girl is still there. I wish I were closer so I could go get her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Thank you Claudia. I will pm you the contact information from GRRR and hopefully they will help you get this poor girl out and to them.


I did e-mail and never got anything back today, hopefully it will be tomorrow!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi360 said she is 45 mins. from the shelter.
> Just a suggestion..
> 
> You should all private msg. or email each other with your cell phone or home numbers in case you need to reach one another for tomorrow or saturday.


This no big ride for me to get her, just need to get someone to tell me to go get her, so far no luck!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Best possible news - she was adopted!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hallelujah!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*all angels*

You are all angels willing to jump in there and organize a rescue for Bonnie Lu!!

So glad to hear she was adopted!!!


----------



## bjm (Dec 31, 2009)

Terrific!

Well ... now I have Saturday open to do chores at home!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She has been adopted, I also just got a e-mail from Cindy at GRRR

Thanks CLaudia

She was adopted-- Can I keep you conact info for future reference? Also, a phone number?

Thanks
Cindy


Woohoo


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew.
I've been scared to look. Now I'm happy I did.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is great news!! Thank you everyone who volunteered to help this girl! You are all great!!


----------

